# Farmer Logger, Local Term or Nationwide?



## slowp (Dec 19, 2011)

Farmer Logger--a derisive term in my area. To be called a Farmer Logger is not a compliment. Does anybody know the origination of the term?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

I think we will be blaming it on you.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 19, 2011)

Et tu, Randy?


----------



## RandyMac (Dec 19, 2011)

I could say Bob did it, but he lives closer to me.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 19, 2011)

I was just itchin' to look smartified is all.


----------



## chucker (Dec 19, 2011)

its a laughing term if not understood where it came from! many farmers were handled with this name back when the times were tough , like here in the upper midwest. my father was handled with thisfine name raising 6 girls and 6 boys on our 80 acre farm.. worked the farm all summer as well in the winter ... winter was not as productive as summer months so farmer/loggers hired out with their teams of horses to make ends meet! felling timber as well as skidding and piling short wood to be picked up by the local mills or private buyers.. its still in practice today with falling incomes and our great economy.. so "laugh" or cherish what you have!


----------



## Sport Faller (Dec 19, 2011)

Roma said:


> Even worse, can you imagine a Logger Farmer?umpkin2:



"hey whattaya got planted there, cabbage?"
"nope, larch"
"well what about there, carrots?"
"nope, doug fir"
"did you plant anything to eat?"
"well, there's some juniper planted over there if you want some berries"


----------



## slowp (Dec 19, 2011)

Roma said:


> Even worse, can you imagine a Logger Farmer?umpkin2:



I wish I could remember jokes. There's one that I think has a logger, a 2 ton steel ball, and an 80 acre fenced field. The story/joke ends with something about all the fences being broken? Oh, and the ball broken as well. 

Oh well, I tried. :help:


----------



## slowp (Dec 19, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I think we will be blaming it on you.



That's OK. I used to get paid for that.


----------



## bitzer (Dec 19, 2011)

Theres still plenty of farmers that cut timber up here. Pisses me off when I hear my trucker say, "no I can't make it down by you tommorrow, I've got to pick up some farmer's logs." WTF? All I can do is shake my head. ####### sodbusters.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> I could say Bob did it, but he lives closer to me.



I heard it from Slowp, it's all her fault. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Rounder (Dec 20, 2011)

Not sure where it came from....we call the conventional face cut the "farmer face".

I'm guessing it's along the same line as calling a ####ty mechanic a blacksmith.


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Dec 20, 2011)

Roma said:


> Even worse, can you imagine a Logger Farmer?umpkin2:



In the fall the logger farmer fells the corn stalks and bucks them to length. Then the stalks are stacked with a shovel, the skidder comes in and brings them to the landing. The corn stalks are then taken to the mill for processing. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Gologit (Dec 20, 2011)

I'd heard it before but not quite the way Slowp mentioned. The first time was when I went with a forester to walk a job. We passed through a unit that somebody else had done and he looked at the jack-strawed mess and busted logs and muttered "F###ing farmers". 

The next time I heard it was from a side rod chewing out a catskinner for gouging up the haul road..."If I wanted to plant wheat on that road I woulda' hired a "f###ing farmer"!

So...there's usually a word that goes in front of farmer...you just can't say it at the supper table.


----------



## slowp (Dec 20, 2011)

When it was used in my presence, chew was spit onto the ground, and followed by They Look Like Farmer Loggers. 

Then a few more times, always about the same guys, spit and Farmer Loggers muttered.


----------



## paccity (Dec 21, 2011)

what if the person has a treefarm "timber" . and log's it himself? farmerlogger. we have a few families around here that do that. and also log other peoples timber. p.s. they don't really like to be called farmerloggers.


----------



## madhatte (Dec 21, 2011)

Of course there's always the Franklin Tree Farmer skidders:







the users of which, would, logically, be "Tree Farmer loggers".



View attachment 212614


----------



## slowp (Dec 21, 2011)

And I am a member of the Warshington Farm and Forest Asc. I think that's what it is called.....:msp_ohmy:


----------



## chucker (Dec 21, 2011)

slowp said:


> When it was used in my presence, chew was spit onto the ground, and followed by They Look Like Farmer Loggers.
> 
> Then a few more times, always about the same guys, spit and Farmer Loggers muttered.



LOL !!! logger farmers ?? no wonder they cant grow their own chew to be able to spit ....??


----------



## floyd (Dec 22, 2011)

Can't lose enough money farming so they log as well.


----------



## lfnh (Dec 22, 2011)

floyd said:


> Can't lose enough money farming so they log as well.



Don't want to put the cart before the horse, but ranching fits in there somewhere


----------



## lmbrman (Dec 22, 2011)

I have heard the term used here in WI, but never was there spitting involved as some refer to.


----------



## RedArrow (Dec 23, 2011)

We use the term Farmer Notch... A notch with huge, almost vertical face that goes over 1/2 way through. But the only reason is the dip that liked to cut them on our crew was a outspoken farmer. "Gotta have Farmblood!" He liked to say. More like gotta stay away from me while I'm cutting..


----------



## Fuzly (Jan 7, 2012)

Chucker is right on the money for my upper Midwest perspective. My wonderful, late Grandpa would milk cows by hand, run the misery whip all day and wear out a couple partners each winter, come home, milk again, eat, hit the hay, and get up and do it all again.

There was also a springtime job. I got a taste when I was a boy of the spring “popple cuttin’”. The aspen logs needed the bark removed before going to the paper mill. The kids would be issued a torture device called a “spud” to peel the bark off while Gramps ran the saw. Sticks were hand loaded on a sled behind a tractor to go to the landing. A nickel a stick was great pay.

My uncle said he still dreams about it. His Dad waking him up, “Come on, let’s go!” “Dad, it’s raining out…” “Water cooled! Water cooled! Good, you’ll be able to peel twice as much, let’s go!”

Why did he work so hard? Times were tough, six kids, and he embraced technology. He was the first guy in the community to save up enough for a chain saw (one of the world’s greatest inventions in his opinion) and a reliable tractor (to get rid of those @#$%!ing horses).


----------



## chucker (Jan 7, 2012)

fuzly, heres a like and a rep. for not forgeting your past or future !


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 9, 2012)

Meadow Beaver said:


> In the fall the logger farmer fells the corn stalks and bucks them to length. Then the stalks are stacked with a shovel, the skidder comes in and brings them to the landing. The corn stalks are then taken to the mill for processing. :msp_rolleyes:



Sounds like Indyaner, Always loved the four seasons out there, short brown corn,short green corn, tall green corn, tall brown corn


----------

